# Hennipen County



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck to everyone this weekend !! 
Any Derby and Open updates would be great.
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

4th series of Derby tonight. Tim Springer has 4 called back. Anyone have more info on how many dogs in 4th series?


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates on the open?


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

34 back in open. Sorry I don't have call back numbers


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

VNB said:


> Any updates on the open?


Was wondering why I didn't get a tm from you today. Hopefully she did it.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Have not heard anything.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Callbacks to Qual waterblind:

1, 2, 5, 6, 9 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 27 

Go Buzz and Mick. Mick's a high roller I'd love to own. Water entries on waterblinds are to die for. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

11 back for water marks in open. Sorry I don't have call back numbers.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Callbacks in Qual to water marks:

2, 5, 11, 12, 16, 18, 23, 27

Good luck to all. I'm rooting for best marker w most style!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Go Ernie. A young dog that's a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Mick! Dave too.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Qual results:

Congrats to all.

1rst #12
2nd #11
3rd #27
4th #3
RJ #16 Congrats Buzz and Mick. Watch out for Dave and Mick in Amat or Qual near you.
Jams #23, 5, 2

Hope I got this right.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Pete won the Open!!! Handler Steve Yozamp, owner Bob Zylla!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Another QAA Birdie pup, so close Ernie, & congrats Mr. Dave with Mick.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to my friend Bob and his great dog Pete and their trainer Steve Yozamp


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Another QAA Birdie pup, so close Ernie, & congrats Mr. Dave with Mick.


so close Ernie, Real close, almost there


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bob and Steve on another WIN with Pete! 

Rita


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go Rudy and Rick -- welcome to QAA land. Look what training with Ida and I did for you. LOL


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unofficial Open results:

1st Pete Zylla/Steve Yozamp
2nd Abby Rude/Ty Rorem
3rd Willie Stroud/Ty Rorem--qualifies for Nat'l Open
4th Ten Radtke/Ty Rorem
RJam Marley Knoblach/Danny Farmer
Jams: Aero & Dave Furin, Tank Willard/Ty Rorem, sorry do not know other jams. CONGRATS Pete, Steve & Bob on another WIN! Whoo Hoo TY!!!!!!
Congrats to everyone!

AM: I believe there are 13 dogs back to waterblind Sun a.m. First/second series was a land blind run first and two marks.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Good luck to all. I'm rooting for best marker w most style!



Doesn't everyone? ;-)




drbobsd said:


> RJ #16 Congrats Buzz and Mick. Watch out for Dave and Mick in Amat or Qual near you.



I think you mean, watch them crash and burn at a trial near you...



HiRollerlabs said:


> Unofficial Open results:
> 
> 1st Pete Zylla/Steve Yozamp
> 2nd Abby Rude/Ty Rorem
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I think you mean, watch them crash and burn at a trial near you...


I thought that was one of my lines. :lol::lol:


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I thought that was one of my lines. :lol::lol:


Speaking of...when is your girl slated to crash and burn again??


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM: 6 back to watermarks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brent McDowell said:


> Speaking of...when is your girl slated to crash and burn again??


Tomorrow morning. 1st setup of the day. :lol::lol:

There are no possible FTs until mid - late Oct (Acadiana, Port Arthur, Shreveport-Bossier, & Cajun Riviera.), none in Nov, & 2 possible ones (Red River & Piney Woods.) in Dec.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Another QAA Birdie pup, so close Ernie, & congrats Mr. Dave with Mick.


If you're talking about Hays' Genny, she was already QAA, got a 2nd earlier this year too. Pretty nice dog, sire's not bad either, nor I guess the brother that just won an Open. ;-)

Congrats, Dave & Troy & all the other finishers as well.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM Results:
1st Artic Hanson/Paul, Paul's first all-age win
2nd Jack Jerome/Liz, Jack's last trial 
3rd Snapper Hays/Charlie
4th Ranger Knutson/Robbie
RJ Mildred Carey/Bernie

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

HiRollerlabs said:


> AM Results:
> 1st Artic Hanson/Paul, Paul's first all-age win
> 2nd Jack Jerome/Liz, Jack's last trial
> 3rd Snapper Hays/Charlie
> ...



Congrats to all these placements are all special.

I believe these are Snapper and Rangers first AA placements as well..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Rainmaker said:


> If you're talking about Hays' Genny, she was already QAA, got a 2nd earlier this year too. Pretty nice dog, sire's not bad either, nor I guess the brother that just won an Open. ;-)
> 
> Congrats, Dave & Troy & all the other finishers as well.


You're right. I should have said QAA with a win. I have put my eyes on Tweety (Clay had her.) & Manny (@ Acadiana. He was still very young but was QAA.) I don't know Genny. I *really* like that female/bitch-line they come from. Mr. Robby also has an Ethel (No secret I have been partial to her for years.) pup that he really likes as well (Clay has the other.).


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're right. I should have said QAA with a win. I have put my eyes on Tweety (Clay had her.) & Manny (@ Acadiana. He was still very young but was QAA.) I don't know Genny. I *really* like that female/bitch-line they come from. Mr. Robby also has an Ethel (No secret I have been partial to her for years.) pup that he really likes as well (Clay has the other.).


Genny got 2nd this time too, Stawski got the win with Rudy. Didn't see the last series but first three were pretty darned awesome for both Rudy & Genny.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

My bad. Was thinking she won. Working nights screws me up, especially when I just get up. Thanks for correcting me. 

Way to go Snapper on The Am 3rd. 

Congrats to all that placed/finished.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Results on EE. I believe there is a mistake on some previous info from yesterday on the Qual Stake results.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Paul and Artic.....Also to Dan Sayles who has done a lot of work with him.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

drbobsd said:


> Qual results:
> 
> Congrats to all.
> 
> ...


Shooter and I actually took 3rd with #18. I'm extremely happy with my dogs run. We've had quite the season with 6 master ribbons, MN qualifying, and now finishing our first qual!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Paul Hanson and Liz Jerome for a good showing in the Am !!
And a big congrats to Troy Feeken on 3rd in the Q !!


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations Paul on the Amateur Win and qualifying for the 2012 National Am!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to my great friend Dale Willard and handler Clint Avant on their Derby win!!!
The win puts Harwood's Best Request "Hardy" on the Derby list. 
Hardy looks to be a very nice young Grady baby. He's also the half brother to Dr Bob's FC-Finn.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

TroyFeeken said:


> Shooter and I actually took 3rd with #18. I'm extremely happy with my dogs run. We've had quite the season with 6 master ribbons, MN qualifying, and now finishing our first qual!


Troy, if there was a mistake in the qual report it probably came from me. I was reading them to Bob over the phone while I was driving in the dark. I know, probably about as safe as driving and texting. Sorry about that. Nice qual yesterday!

Dave & Mick


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, big weekend!! Congrats to Paul Hanson and Liz Jerome in the AM!!! Nice showing!! Big, big hugs to big boy Jack!! Liz is happy, happy I'm sure! Jack is my personal favorite! 

Nice job to Troy and Shooter in Qual! Also congrats to Clint with win at Derby. Nice dog!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> Congrats to my great friend Dale Willard and handler Clint Avant on their Derby win!!!
> The win puts Harwood's Best Request "Hardy" on the Derby list.
> Hardy looks to be a very nice young Grady baby. He's also the half brother to Dr Bob's FC-Finn.


Big congrats Dale Willard, Clint Avant, Erin and Hardy on win and derby list.

Looks like Dale, Tank (littermate to Finn) and Rorems got a Jam in open. Good job!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats ! to Dave & Mick on the RJ 2 finishes in a row for the little fire ball he is looking better all the time good luck next week in Omaha . Ed K


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

meat hunter said:


> Congrats ! to Dave & Mick on the RJ 2 finishes in a row for the little fire ball he is looking better all the time good luck next week in Omaha . Ed K


Shouldn't you be training? ;-)


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Robbie Knutson said:


> Congratulations Paul on the Amateur Win and qualifying for the 2012 National Am!


I am so happy for you and Artic, Paul. Awesome just awesome.

Troy sorry about mix-up in qual results. Sound like you and your dog have had a hell of a year. Congrats


----------

